# New Prop Pics!



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

You have a lot of artistic atlent. Keep up the good work.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad to see the BBQ idea worked out for you. It is a pretty decent effect for such little money, and the arm you used is great. Wherever did you get it? 

I LOOOOOVE the artwork on your shadow box. Keep up the good work indeed.

Unpleasant Street
"Because Mad Science is the best kind of science!"
Halloween Yard Haunt and Info


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Zombie-F,

I've had that arm for ages. Picked it up for cheap at a halloween shop. I burned the end of it to make it look like it had been chopped off.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I added one more prop to the gallery. This one is a projected cross. I bought a projector for dirt cheap and made a slide of a cross to use with it.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

And yet another prop added. Shock-A-Boo Boo and his Terrifying Technicolor Horror Coat. I spent all day on that puppy. Didn't have a pattern to follow. But, it was worth it. I love him.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

VERY nice work indeed! I love the Altar!

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you so much, Stryker!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Good job!!! I love the altar and projected cross.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey, TDT...

Where you been? Missed ya!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Is that your picture you have in there wearin' the orange shirt?

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes, Jack. That's me. LOL. Shocked?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Gorgeous!
Love the hat!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow! Thanks, Jack. You've made my Sunday. What a Sweetie!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I've been working out in Hawaii and San Diego. I'm back now and finishing lease negotiations for out haunt this year. I needed a break before starting the wall buildouts of the haunt.

It's hard being away from this forum, but the MaiTai's helped coax me away.

Glad to be back though.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad to have you back, TDT.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I like to keep everyone abreast of the props I'm doing. It makes me feel productive. Especially since my children don't appreciate them like a true lover of Halloween would. 
I just did a really easy project with a portrait of a mask I purchased and included glowing eyes with it. Here are two pics:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10030&pos=0


http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10030&pos=1

Peace


Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Awesome picture and what a cute son you have!
That mouth on the mask reminds me so much of Pennywise the Clown


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Pretty cool picture. Where did you get the picture?

The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

TDT, I got the pic from the Death Studios website. I bought the mask and decided to print the pic, put leds behind it, rig it to a wall wart and connect that to a tap light so I can control it with my foot. I'll tell the story of this character to the TOTers and let them know that it is rumored when his presents is near, his eyes glow a putrid yellow. I'll then turn my back to the pic and touch the tap light. It's just a little bait for them to gnaw on before the pic comes to life, so to speak.

Deadna, thanks for the compliment on my son. He's 5'7", 145lbs and only twelve years old. He doesn't really like Halloween. I have to pay him to participate in the haunt this year!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Empress , 
You are talented ! Wanna come live next door to me ? I would love to have friend to come hang out in the shop with me ! Sometimes my "other " children scare to pee out of me at night when I work late! Keep up the good work and let me know how it is going ! -Bree

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Bree,

Where do you live, Sweetie? I'm moving this time next year to Delaware. Are you anywhere near there?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Nope - Good old TX girl here ! But , if you change your mind We would love to have you move here ! Although I would have to worry about a lady with such handsome boys moving next door! All I have is girls ! I bet whoever moves into your old house will never hear the end of the Halloweens that use to be there! -Bree

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

You've got that right, Bree. I live next to a school of all things. They call this the halloween house. The children peer through the fences and oooooh and aaaaah about the skeletons and other props that they see. I know they will miss me.....

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Persophone (Aug 3, 2004)

Empress, I bow down to you! Beautiful work, just beautiful - very tasteful and inspiring. 
(fyi, I have a 12 year old daughter who is five foot six and in a size 9 1/2 womans shoe! Eeeek!)


"For Halloween, Oyster Boy decided to go as a human."


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you so much, Persophone! Your daughter is going to be a tall woman! She's taller than I am! But, then that doesn't take much to do. 

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## TheRedRowan (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, your props are soooo cool Empress! The altar is _amazing_! You've totally inspired me to get on with making props [8D] I'm taking an inventory of the props my family's got today, and we've got a whole load of new stuff that I haven't seen, including, according to my mum, some freaky masks - do you mind if I steal your idea for the portrait? I'm gonna have the mask looking in through the downstairs bathroom window so my guests can see it when they look in the mirror... *evil laugh*

~ Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, life is short so party we must!!! ~


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

TheRedRowan,

Aren't you the lucky one that your whole family loves Halloween! Wish it were the same in my life. I do EVERYTHING all by myself. I guess that's why I'm so driven at this point because I fear I will run out of time. And NO, I don't mind you taking one of the prop ideas and running with it. That's why the photos are there...for you to see something that might give you an idea. Thanks for the wonderful compliments. When you make a prop, put pics up. Can't wait to see!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

And yet another one! Actually there's two of them. One was on the General Catagory under "Guess what this it??" It's the Frighmaster the 13th Speaker Concealer (dedicated to frightmaster) and the other is a tall candleabra I made from PVC Pipe. It was my first project this year.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Empress2004/Haunted Pic/Column.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Empress2004/Haunted Pic/column2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Empress2004/Haunted Pic/candelabra.jpg

Thanks Everyone for putting up with me!



Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Love the props Empress! Is there really anyone here that does NOT love it when someone uses your ideas? I find it flattering.
There are two yard haunters around here that are total jerks when you ask them how something works. It's not like we are stealing a profit from them!!!!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Deadna, you're kidding? There actually is someone on this forum that doesn't like it when you ask for advice on their props?? Isn't that what this forum is all about? Goodness, I'm so flattered beyond belief when I'm asked. The only fear I have is that whoever uses the idea will make mine look like a heap of junk. LOL.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

I _*think*_ she meant that there are two yard haunters in her neighborhood, not on this forum. But I could be wrong.

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Wweellll here goes under construction but maybe this way I can start some how to's. I've been watching some construction dumpsters and have been finding lots of styro foam (hey it's free).And think I may have my wife thinking I really have went off the deep end.

Empress dear, I took some pics and added them. The cemetary gate is going over the driveway so needs to be quite large, therefore the pics are hard to see much detail. But that's good, remember I pulled this stuff out of dumpsters and will have a bunch of plastering to fill chips and holes (not all of them). When I get closer to putting them together I'm thinking a couple of PVC (2 or 3 inch)at each end to slide them together and back apart.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Crispy, how did you come up with the idea for the pillar and what are you gluing your pieces together with? It looks so awesome. I can't wait to see it when it's finished! 
Listen, tell me the secret of dumpster diving...LOL. I saw a construction dumpster the other day and wanted so badly to dive in. I could almost here a voice saying, "Empreeeessss. We're waiting for yooooou." But, quite frankly...I'm embarrassed. Normally, I don't care what others think of me, but dumpster digging...well...another story.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello Empress,
As I was driving down the road I happened to see a lot of white sticking out of the dumpster. I thought no-way. When I got back to the construction site I saw these huge blocks of s/f sticking out and ask a couple workers (pays to be safe) if I could grab some of the s/f. I have a pickup and made two trips to that one. One of the "pillars" was in one piece basicly I had to add a corner and the top. Then week before last I was driving past a new church and saw two bags of white sticking out of the top of the dumpster. Went back three times so far they aren't quite done so I'll go again next week. This place has the 1,2, and 3" sheets (2X4').

I used to work construction untill an accident made me take up something else. Talk to the people on the sites (comercial) and if it's in the trash they could care less.

Most likely anyone sees you in a dumpster they won't know you from Eve. If they do pffh who cares. The sheets I'm getting are only dammaged where they put cinder blocks on them to hold them down. Obviously someone ordered way to much. I've pulled five bags of sheets out unused and minimal damage.

Remember "one persons trash is another persons treasure.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, looks like you got really lucky with that foam, Crispy. I need to get over my embarrassment to dumpster diving as well. Construction dumpsters, what a damn good idea!

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

It sure is, Stryker. Oh and thanks for clearing me up on what Deadna said, Stryker. When I read it again, it made more since.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Empress...I did mean people around here...lol! My friend video taped one guys yard and on the tape you can hear the haunters son whispering "If you want to know how things work,I'll tell you" My friend said no thanks because he didn't want to get the boy in trouble with his dad.

About dumpster diving....I have only seen one that had the foam and the jerks wouldn't let us have them. Geeze...whatever happened to halloween spirit!!!!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

It lives, Deadna. It lives in us! We just need to educate the rest of the world. You know, if they looked at all our brains on this forum and then looked at those who are on Christmas forums (is there a such thing?) I wonder what difference they would see? This would be a GREAT time for either frightmaster or Rod Spain to come on with their comments. LOL.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Just for kicks - where I live we get nasty windstorms every winter. They were building a new Borders, etc. on the corner and they didn't hold down the styrofoam - sooooooo about 100 sheets of it went flying everywhere. My friend hauled everything that landed in his parking lot at his store. LOL

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Deadna,

Have you tried getting your neibors to join together to make a single big haunt?

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Crispy, I don't know about Deadna or anyone else, but for me Halloween is a very selfish thing. What I mean by that is, I don't want to be a part of anyone else's haunt. Now, I don't want to give the impression that I'm some mean and self=serving individual who likes the glory or recognition all for herself. Well, that may be the case a little bit...he, he, he..but, creating props, haunting my yard is all very personal to me. Does anyone else feel this way?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Empress, maybe I miss spoke. Over in Louisville Ky. there is a block that decorates. They don't combine to make one big haunt. I know one of the owners. They help each other set up. They give each other ideas. Kind of like us. I have a neighbor four houses down that I used to compete with for biggest and most authentic haunt. Unfortunately two years ago he had a heart attack (he's 62) and hasn't had the energy to get back into it like we were. But we did and he still does come to check things out and offer advice. Not criticism. Like "Hey that looks great have you thought of trying....."

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Nightmare_Nikki (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok...here is some of mine.
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-494

*WARNING!!!* DOSEN'T PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS...


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Now, Nightmare, I (we) can tell you play well with others. We can see the dread and terror on your friends faces (Ryder, Katie, and Annie). Nice job on thier make up too. What did you use after the "great stuff"?

Empress,
Did you mean my idea for the shape or the crumbling stucko? The stucko idea can be seen at http://www.hauntershangout.com/props/ then you go to fences and gates. It's the first one at the top of the list. That should help cover the really bad places in the styro foam.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Nightmare_Nikki (Aug 6, 2004)

after the "great stuff" dries, I just paint them. Varnish really works good for the older decay look and then brush in some flesh color paint for the "fresh flesh" look. Just brush in some red where ya want some bloody looking rotted flesh.

*WARNING!!!* DOSEN'T PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS...


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Crispy, I meant the shape of it. Way cool!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Crispy-I live on the last road on the edge of town where it is hard to get TOTers to even come here. Nearly all the houses keep their lights off anyway so it isn't worth the long walk to them. One neighbor has started putting out a little bit more decorations each year since I started going nuts and the house that is really decked out is just around the corner from me so maybe one day we will all "connect"!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Deadna,
Practice and perseverance. Alot of my neighbors do the cutesy Halloween stuff. last year at the end of the night I heard someone a block or two over had a scary haunt but by then I didn't take the time to go see it. One of my sister in laws who just moved in the subdivision kept count at 142 TOTs. It was a slow year. Usually we're closer to 200 or 300 TOTs.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm anxious to see how many TOTers we will have since I've never had a successful yard haunt in this house or neighborhood. As I've mentioned before, we're right down the street from a well-known professional haunt and I'm hoping people passing by, either going or coming from the professional haunt, will notice 7' tall Shock-a-Boo Boo and His Terrifying Technicolor Horror Coat standing outside with a sign that saids, "He's Got Friends!"

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Crispy Critter_
> 
> One of my sister in laws who just moved in the subdivision kept count at 142 TOTs. It was a slow year. Usually we're closer to 200 or 300 TOTs.


I think I'm jealous! I don't know if I could AFFORD that many, but I'd love to try. I think I've had a good night if I get over 50. Of course, where I used to live, I was lucky if I got 3, so 50 is an improvement.

_________________________
Melissa
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Melissa, 

Where I use to live our last haunted garage had over 300 people. It started off with around 75, but over a five year period, word got around and people began to expect and look forward to our haunts. I would try to build up clientele here, but then as many of you know...I'm outta Cali this time next year. YAHOO!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

As a rule we start with 10 bags of candy in a 24" cauldron and have ran out a couple of times. I guess we're lucky most of our subdivision (150 +/- homes) seems to enjoy giving. I've been adding more sf to my arch and am about ready for the tedious part of paper mache'ing. I found using paper towels and wall paper glue (watered down) allows any kind of paint to be used and protects/strengens the sf at the same time.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, here is yet another addition to my props. Yeah, I know....slow down..slow down...


This is a pic of my lamppost and lantern taken during the day....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Empress2004/Haunted Pic/streetlampday2.jpg

And during the night....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Empress2004/Haunted Pic/streetlampnite.jpg

Much love to ya all!



Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

What I want to know is how you're going to get these props across a continent?

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Will the mighty Empress allow them on her barge? Or will she have her ghosts and gouls spirit them along. Naa. She'll probably do the way the rest of us would U-Haul. Oohh I know, Empress dear, look for a new job that will move you. That would be AWESOME to watch those guys carefully packing Shock-A-Boo and the Shadow Mages!!! And then carrying the alter and everything else out to be loaded.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Guys,

I'm gonna sale just about EVERYTHING except my halloween props. I know that it's gonna be expensive having my stuff moved to Delaware, but I have almost a year to save....just as soon as Halloween is over. There's no way I can UHaul it. If it was just me and my middle son, then yeah. But, with my little guy and his autism, there's no way we'd be able to drive for four days.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

I understand that. it's difficult getting my youngest to go anywhere. One day on the road turns her into a case. The inactivity alone can cause siezures and lack of sleep (more siezures). Any way, maybe you could turn it into a lot of little trips. Drive a day, take a day off. I'm not familiar directly with autism and don't know if that would be possable. But it might do you some good to take a break from the rush of the relocation proccess.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Crispy,

This is how it is with my son: He will be very tired of riding. When we take a day off, he will be so estatic. Running around and having fun. As soon as he sees that we are heading to the truck again...he will fall completely out. Tantrums galore. No, I think we're gonna have to catch a plane and let a moving company take our stuff for us.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, I've made another prop. This one was heck a easy seeing as I bought the most important part from a guy who was moving to another state. I simply put the prop in an old frame I found at a curbside pickup years ago and added black fabric. It turned out okay and I'm sure it will scare the candy out of most of the little ones.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Empress2004/Haunted Pic/castlevaniaghoulclose.jpg

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

Great prop pics! ...and we finally got our photo gallery online, too

http://www.partiers.com/hauntedsummitviewdrive/halloweengallery1.html

Happy Haunting

http://www.HauntedSummitviewDrive.com
New Castle, PA USA


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

LOVE your pics, Partiers! Now tell me...just how far is New Castle, PA from Delaware?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

And yet another one....










Cleaned out my carport today and have started putting up black plastic. My sons cannot believe that I've started so early. My eldest even had the nerve to speak and look at me as though he was angry! I told him that I have lots of plans and since I'm the only one doing this thang, I have to start now. He said, "People are going to know what you're doing. Everyone is going to know and then the cops are going to be here." I told him "SO! I have a right to haunt my yard for Trick or Treaters if I choose." (For those of you who don't know..the sheriff's came to my house two years ago and put a stop to a haunt I was charging admittance for. I didn't have a buisness license and didn't think I needed one since all the money was going to charity.) I cannot deny that I'm very apprehensive about them showing up here to harrass me, but I'm willing to take the risk. No money will be exchanging hands. This is all in fun....

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

I wish I could crank out projects as quick as you Empress!!!

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, I'll tell ya a secret, rsaliva...

Have NO partner and no life....that pretty much explains my motivation...LOL!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Now wait a minute. No life. Aren't you living it with your props I have to stay up half of the night just to get to workon mine. Thats why I don't get much time on here with my extended family. It isn't bad manners, it's just jugling everything else and working on props. Hey I found a pic of my chips and dip...bowl? looks alot better with severed fingers and ears and a nose in it. Oh yeh can't forget those delicious slimy eye balls.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Empress... dito... rolf


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Empress... dito... rolf


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Crispy, you've got that right! My props are my honeys. I'll never forget the time my sis got drunk and had an intimate conversation with my Reaper...
Now if you tell her that I said this, I will deny it. 


Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Empress,my props are MY best friends.They never talk back and seem always to be listening to what I have to say.Yep props and pets.....love ya unconditionally!

rod spain


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally dragged the cemetery arch outside for a preliminary fitting. The mailman liked it. But I still have tons of work to do to it. PVC guides to align and attach the arch to the columns. An access tube for wiring a strobe light and blue flood light in the back (see new pics) that will be aimed toward the house. An anchoring system. Crack and crunch filling. Then I get to start on the faux bricks inside the "chipped" stucko and all of the painting. Forgot to get pis of my speaker covers. Second thought I'll wait till I get them finished. Well Tracy just started having siezures (resting now). So I need to take care of her.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Crispy,

Who's Tracy, Sweetie?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Tracy is my soon to be 21 yr old daughter. Mentaly she is about 4 or 5 and has siezures (15 to 20 per month) that coincide with her cycle. When she was 11 months old she swallowed a piece of wood that punctured her aorta artery. She went code blue three times that night, hemoraging out all of her blood. It was so sevier the last time the doctors asked if we wanted them to save her again. Dah.
Any way sorry to ramble but thats my Tracy in a nut shell. She's the witch in my pictures. She loves dressing up and playing with the props. But then she loves, I mean realy loves rollercoasters. Talks about them every day during the off season.
There I go again, sorry.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you for sharing that. What a tremendous responsibility you have and what an awesome parent you are. I have a special needs child, also. You and I need to talk , Sweetie...

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Great job on the prop building...I can't wait to see what else you come up with...You've been working hard and it shows...You will garner some appreciation from your TOT's this year for sure...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Twistedsis...

Thanks, sweetie for those awesome compliments. I checked out your site, too. Are you really involved in the Haunted Hydro?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes Empress...I love every minute...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Empress, you are a prop making machine girl! Love your stuff 








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Blackwidow, Honey what are you talkin' about? I LOVE your props! Wish I was as talented you.

TwistedSister, do you know the whereabouts of Mr. Maniacal?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

No, I can honestly say I don't...Do you live near the Hydro?

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

No. But, there was a very small group called The Maniacal Brothers that would go to different Haunted Houses and help out, as well as critique them. Could you do me a huge favor? Ask around at the Hydro and see if anyone has heard of the Maniacal Brothers and if they have a tele number or address where I can contact them. Their email address on the site isn't operable. Thanks, sweetie.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Will do...I work tomorrow, so I'll ask...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you very much, Twistedsis...

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, for those of you who thought I was gone...SURPRISE! I've been down in the trenches making props and I have three more to share with you. Since I have no more room left to post pics on the gallery, I'll have to put them up for you here.

The first two are my attempts at spiderwebbing with cheap spiderwebs and latex paint. 










One of two skull candleholders and...










Ceiling Candelabra










This is my Willard head that will be in the RATZ room I'm creating. My son hated to hold it for the pic. When he said that it was disgusting, I got a huge smile on my face and said "THANK YOU, SON!!"
Kids...ya gotta love 'um.
Well, I'm back to the trenches. See ya when I resurface again....

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Empress , 
You never cease to amaze me !!! Love love it!!! Give your son a big hug for me for being a good sport! ( I generally take my kids disgust in something as their approval )

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

BlackDawn,

I did just that. I gave my son a big hug. But, when he saw what pic was up on the monitor (Willard Head), he said, "It's disgusting!" I've been given a second huge smile of the day. WAIT! Make that three....Thanks for the compliments, BlackDawn!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Great job Empress Nightshade! I love the way the cedar chest turned out. Keep up the good work.

As darkness falls and shadows loom I bid you welcome to my tomb.


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Ah Empress,
You have done an awesome job as usual. You make it very difficult to keep up.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Be afraid .... be very afraid


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Crispy...Your ARCH!! It's huge and beautiful! Why didn't you tell me you'd gotten so far. Oh, wow...I can't wait to see it when it's finished. It's gonna be fantastic!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes..I know...here I go again! I have another pic of a prop I finished today. I can't upload it into the Halloween Gallery anymore since I have no more room. 
This is my broken window panel. I love the color! I didn't want the usual grey or wood color, so I chose this OOOPPS color for five dollars a gallon. It was wet up yesterday by my son when he decided that wetting the side of the house and my panel while it was trying to dry was a perfect opportunity. Thank Goodness the water didn't ruin it and I was able to complete everything this morning. It's made of styrofoam glued with Liquid Nails, spiderwebbing, Velcro on the back to attach it to the window and I pushed in screws to give it that screwed in look.
I won't be posting pics for probably several days. I have a major project I'm working on now and it's in it's infancy stage. I'll post pics when I come up for air. Much Love to Ya!










Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Beautiful Job Empress!!! You're way ahead of me as usual (make that way way way ahead of me). The boarded up window came out beautiful (well hideous and scary) but beatiful to me 

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Empress,
Nice job on the windows. I might have to borrow the cobweb idea. Are they the ones that come in a bag or what?

jrzmac


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow!! You are on a roll! You go girl! LOL
Sheesh, I feel so unproductive, let us catch up!!
The window is wonderful. I wanna do that too but I know I won't have time(said while sewing two costumes and mentally planning next project)... 
I have 4 huge 8' wide windows, I'd never get to finish!
Keep up the good work! This Halloween's gonna be awesome(for you), the TOTs will definitely appreciate it,

"and though you fight to stay alive, your body starts to quiver
For no MERE MORTAL can resist the evil of the THRILLER...MUAHAHAHAHAHA"~Vincent Price
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10057


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

jrzmac,

Yeah, the cobwebs are just those cheapy ones in the bag. I paid ninety-nice cent for them from Big Lots and they go a long way. I've spiderwebbed five projects and still have some left in the bag.

Pandora and Thriller, thanks so much for the compliments. Don't feel unproductive, Thriller. I'm just one of those anal peeps that need instant results, so that's why I keep going until I'm done. Besides, I'm starting to panic. There's under seventy days left and I have SOOOOO much to do.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Empress,

Love the webs and the color. I hope I'll get to my window treatments this year. The webs add the perfect touch. I got side tracked with my Celtic cross. I paper mache-ed a skull for the lower part and cut out a crescent moon for the upper, a flame for one side and a bare tree for the other. I'm planning on brown "Make It Stone" for the out side. Where it's routed out will be dark grey. Then after painting the reliefs thier true colors I'll paint over them with florescenct colors to bring them out even better at night.

Well no rest for the wicked (or id it wary) I'm getting tired of all the paper mache. The cross and arch are taking a lot of time.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Be afraid .... be very afraid


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow awesome window!!!! I get more and more depressed every time I see one of your pics I will never get around to doing anything this year..lol!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Deadna, 

Perkup, honey! There's no time to be depressed. Tell me, what's on the agenda for you right now? What projects do you have on the fire?

Crispy, I am absolutely enthralled with your Arch. I cannot wait to see it finished! You have huge plans. Plans I don't think I could pull off. Youre amazing!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Empress, do you have some little green goblins helping you in your workshop or something? You put out props faster than the pros, and to top it off your stuff looks like you've been doing it for years...

Talked to my boss at the Hydro. She said a few years back they had the Maniacal Brothers perform during the season, however, they do not have a current phone number for them...Sorry, I tried...

Keep those props coming girl...I love the pics!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you so much, TwistedSis for trying to locate the Maniacal Brothers for me. I guess they've gone back to the grave. *Bowing head* I will forever miss them.

Now, about the green goblins..GIRL, how did you find out my secret?? Shhhhhh...

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Empress...I don't have ANY projects started yet because I am tied down with a very demanding 2 year old all day! If I ever do get a chance to work on something it would have to be fencing first and foremost because the neighbors can't seem to keep their kid out of my yard! I have never had a problem with things being messed with in all the years I've lived here but since my garden statues began "moving themselves" around this summer,I just know my props won't be safe!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, No Deadna! Have you spoke with your neighbors about their child?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I KNOW that I said it would be awhile before I posted new projects again, but I decided to do a few more before the major one I've been harboring is ready. I hope you don't mind.
Here's my first attempt at a coffin. I didn't follow any plans so that's probably why it's not he correct size. But, if I'm doing my job right on Halloween, the TOTers won't stop to notice.










And the last one is my Gutz costume. My son hated to model this one. He said it felt like the costume was his own guts coming out. COOL!










That's it for now.....

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Empress...I've spoken to these people many-many times and it just doesn't sink into their drug infected brains! These people let a 3 or 4 year old run the neighborhood.Luckily it is a rental house and they'll be out one day---soon I hope!
When I caught the brat over here again today trampling my flowerbeds, I decided not to put any display up this year and when all the other people ask why, I'll let them know WHO is responsible!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

No, Deadna...PLEASE! Don't let this neighbor and their trampling child stop you! PLEASE, SWEETIE! Something has GOT to be done. Let me have their address, darnnit!!!!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Very nice Empress...Waiting in anticipation for the big projest pics...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Empress, is that a blow mold skellie? He looks terrific in there!

Luv the look on your boys' face. hee

HHH


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Well if it's a 3 or 4 year old running around with no supervision then call child services on them. That will give them a wake up call.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Twistedsis! And yes, sisvicki...that's one of those cheap blow mold skellies. Now, Deadna....what are we going to do about this neighborhood child? We can't, and yes I'm including myself..he, he, he....We CAN'T let this child or his parents ruin what only comes once a year and it's something that you truly love. Please speak with them. Please....

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

It depends on the kid, but you could try to make a deal with HIM. Or, just scare the crap out of him. I dunno which would work best. 3 year olds don't understand boundaries like yards & stuff - it's SO up to the parents to make sure they stay where they belong... and him being loose & unsupervised long enough to disturb your decorations is frustrating, but dangerous too (they're quick! But if they don't know what he's doing for that long, it's neglectful). In your shoes, I'd be investing in fencing too! You could try contacting the landlord and complaining to him. 

Is there a chance that your decorations will be scary enough that that alone will keep him out? I've already been "ordered" by my niece (6) to not put anything scary in the front yard (told her no dice). A creepy scarecrow or big monster mud grim reaper FACING THEIR HOUSE might be enough. You could put a speaker in it, and watch from the house and have the monster tell him to stay off your lawn. Okay, that might be pushing it. A little older kid... I'd make a deal with him - if he leaves my stuff alone, I'll let him help me when it's time to put stuff up (put leaves around tombstones, etc.). Doubt that would work with a 3 y.o.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

LOL! Melissa, I love the mud grim reaper with speaker idea!!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

When I was a kid, my mom had endless frustrations with a neighbor child that was very destructive. And he liked to steal. One day she had the bright idea of asking him to watch over her house and yard and checked in with him every time she saw him. Well, that really turned him around, at least at our house. Things stopped being broken or missing. I think that the inclusion and attention in the form of responsibility really did wonders. Don't know if it work on a very young child or not. But maybe letting him help make something would be enough.

HHH


----------



## roadkill (Nov 5, 2003)

Those were kool pics empress I love the coffen comin out of the ground {=0) NEVER WASTE GOOD ROADKILL


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, roadkill! I love the name and the signature at the end. Now, do you have any suggestions what we would DO with good roadkill?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

I thought all roadkill was good?

Maybe a combination?

A Roadkill Scarecrow!

Deadna put out some fierce snarling rats (kids only 3-4 yrs old) around some body parts (hands,legs, heads) hook up a motion detector to an audio of...attack dogs. I bet that would stop the pest and alert you and the parents that he isn't where he's supposed to be. And a good excuse to start putting up Halloween NOW. For your own sanity. Please!!! Scare the todler (and parents) into some responsibility!

Jim

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

i love that half coffin nice work

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Why, thank you very much DanteofDoom2. How's it going with your props?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Aww thanks for all the great suggestions guys and sorry for taking away from this topic---Empresses outstanding props!!!!
There are several things that won't work with this kid,last year he was terrified of my yard but daddy kept bringing him over to show him they were not real monsters.
He runs screaming in holy terror when I catch him outside but I can't watch him 24/7 and speaking of roadkill, he is now playing out in the middle of the road after dark. I informed the parents of that too but nothing changed so I will just wait it out!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

So, if this kid is scared of your yard then he must be pretty young then. Gosh, Deadna...I'm so sorry this is going on. I'm not a malicious woman so I could never call Child Protective Services unless I saw the child was being abused. But, you might would want to contact the landlord of the property if you can't get any results from speaking with the parents. Let them know that this time of year is YOUR time and you need their child to stay out of your yard.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

good i just changed haunt them 2 cannible barbique im being leatherface bros being grill master if he isnt i have friends who will be more then happy to have his place 

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Cool! So, you're doing a Cannibal BBQ. I love that idea! Do you have your costume together for leatherface? You really like that movie, huh?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

ya i have it i have the deluxe mask the long black rubber gloves bloody apron and chainsaw were using a real grill to get the smell of meat in the air and fog everywhere to simulate smoke i know my fog machines good because i fogged uyp my whole neighborhood with 1/4 a tank

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

by the way i love that speaker monument

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## roadkill (Nov 5, 2003)

Empress
THE BUTCHER 
{=0)
NEVER WASTE GOOD ROADKILL


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

roadkill...I love that addition to my name. LOL. "Introducing...Empress Nightshade...THE BUTCHER!" YAHOO! yeah, buddy!

Well, I have a few new props, but I thought I would share my new website insteda. Click on the link below and enjoy. There's still work to be done on it, but it's basically finished.

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, I made another quickie. This is my version of a nonpnuematic Trash Can Trama. It will be in the UV RATZ room. I haven't decided on what and how to paint him since I would like some parts to be flourescent, of course. Any suggestions on where to paint him?










My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok so I've been absent lately. I've been studying for and taking and passing a test for an insurance license. That's beside the point. I finally finished my Celtic Cross. Pictures just can't show how something realy looks, but check it out below. I have the face of the arch almost finished "Crispy Critter Cemetery". I have the hole bored through for lighting. I need to finish painting it tomorrow, so I can finish sculpting the uprights, get the holes bored into them and paint them. Well I don't know how our Lady Empress manages to jugle every thing and get so many props whipped out, but I have more work to do before hitting the sack. I'll post more props as I get them.

Jim
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=1
See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Love your trash can man...At the Haunt we've been using liquid Tide on any props that go under blacklight. It works GREAT and drys clear...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

i would but sadly im about broke i have 30 buck to go to big lots with  but i get some more blow molds


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

i would but sadly im about broke i have 30 buck to go to big lots with  but i get some more blow molds


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

dang double post


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, my goodness, Crispy. That cross looks FABULOUS! You are so talented!

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

nice crispy love the crosses


----------

